# how make my cockatiel to bond and breed



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

I want to breed my cockatiel but it is not bond each other. They sleep in each corner of the cage,but they share the nest,eat to gather.
Normally at what age cockatiel will breed??


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

A year to a year and a half cockatiels can be fussy when choosing a mate so they may never breed how old are they? Plus bonding is a lengthy progress how long have the been together?


----------



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

Can u explain clearly...male should be older than female???
I should give nest box before bonding to them or first i should bond them after that i nest box should be placed???


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just might they are fine to breed at this age. Best to not put a box in now as bondage breeding isn't ideal best to wait if they bond. However they may never bond give them time. What set up have you got? A pic? How long have they been together


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they are the birds from your other post please don't breed them. Tiels (both male and female) need to be at least a year and a half before breeding. They need to be bonded before you add a nest box otherwise it will not end well for any babies they may have. If they do not bond to each other then they are not meant to breed. Siblings should not be bred to each other either.


----------



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

What is best to bond my cockatiel?
My cockatiel is fighting and sleep at each end of the cage .
I should separate them from other Pair...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Separating from the other pair will help. It gives them a chance to be alone. But bonding takes a lot of time and doesn't always happen. Some birds just don't like each other.


----------



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

Other pairs are in other cage but they can view. I want to cover the cage by cloth or place cage in separate room without seeing other pair ?


----------



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

Someone help me ?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

You can't force them, just give them time.


----------

